# Sự khác biệt văn hoá Châu Âu  và Châu Á



## Trần Thùy Hà (17 Tháng mười 2018)

Em vừa mới  đi du lịch  tour qua Đức chơi và cảm thấy rất thích văn hoá ở đây,ở châu âu trong suy nghĩ người mẹ luôn là người trưởng thành trong khi Châu Á luôn là đứa trẻ. Đặc biệt ở Châu Âu xem con mình là 1 người bạn,Châu Á con cái sợ sệt cha, mẹ.Điều quan trọng nhất đối với em nói riêng và tất cả chị em phụ nữ chúng mình nói chung là ở Châu âu người ta rất yêu quý động vậy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





trong khi Châu Á được xem là món ăn ưa thích. Đến Châu Âu người phụ nữ như chị em mình được thương yêu chiều chuộng đó chính là lý do e rất thích đi Châu Âu...


----------



## nhunguyen03217 (18 Tháng mười 2018)

Theo em thì do nền văn hóa mỗi nước khác nhau, nên mình bị ảnh hưởng nhiều. Vậy nên bây giờ gia đình nào có điều kiện là cho con đi du học hết. Nhưng phải công nhận, mình đi rồi mới thấy cuộc sống bên đó văn minh mà mình còn lâu mới có thể theo được.


----------



## nhoxquy03 (20 Tháng mười 2018)

mỗi nơi 1 khác mà


----------



## Lybetyn (20 Tháng mười 2018)

Châu Âu đẹp quá


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (24 Tháng mười 2018)

nhunguyen03217 đã viết:


> Theo em thì do nền văn hóa mỗi nước khác nhau, nên mình bị ảnh hưởng nhiều. Vậy nên bây giờ gia đình nào có điều kiện là cho con đi du học hết. Nhưng phải công nhận, mình đi rồi mới thấy cuộc sống bên đó văn minh mà mình còn lâu mới có thể theo được.


xưa mà mình ko bị chiến tranh chắc mình cũng phát triển ngang ngửa bên đó r :x:x


----------



## lananh8xpub (24 Tháng mười 2018)

khác nhau nhiều chứ


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (26 Tháng mười 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Em vừa mới  đi du lịch  tour qua Đức chơi và cảm thấy rất thích văn hoá ở đây,ở châu âu trong suy nghĩ người mẹ luôn là người trưởng thành trong khi Châu Á luôn là đứa trẻ. Đặc biệt ở Châu Âu xem con mình là 1 người bạn,Châu Á con cái sợ sệt cha, mẹ.Điều quan trọng nhất đối với em nói riêng và tất cả chị em phụ nữ chúng mình nói chung là ở Châu âu người ta rất yêu quý động vậy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


đẹp thật


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (26 Tháng mười 2018)

bạn xin visa s v ??? chứ mình nghe nói đi đức khó xin visa lắm


----------



## Mai Thi (27 Tháng mười 2018)

-Mình rất thích cách dạy con ở châu âu,nó làm con mình trưởng thành hơn không có tính ỉ lại.


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (27 Tháng mười 2018)

-Em rất thích được sống ở Châu Âu vì ở đây phụ nữ rất được bảo vệ và cưng chiều


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (27 Tháng mười 2018)

Châu âu là 1 nơi rất tôn trọng phụ nữ và đàn ông rất là galang..


----------



## Strawberry (30 Tháng mười 2018)

Thế mới nói phong tục mỗi nơi mỗi khác  Nên mình từ Việt Nam chỉ cần đến 1 nước cùng là châu Á là đã thấy cả 1 trời khác biệt rồi.


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Em vừa mới  đi du lịch  tour qua Đức chơi và cảm thấy rất thích văn hoá ở đây,ở châu âu trong suy nghĩ người mẹ luôn là người trưởng thành trong khi Châu Á luôn là đứa trẻ. Đặc biệt ở Châu Âu xem con mình là 1 người bạn,Châu Á con cái sợ sệt cha, mẹ.Điều quan trọng nhất đối với em nói riêng và tất cả chị em phụ nữ chúng mình nói chung là ở Châu âu người ta rất yêu quý động vậy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cho e hỏi thử con chó mà chế đăng là loại j ý nhỉ  nhìn cưng qá


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> bạn xin visa s v ??? chứ mình nghe nói đi đức khó xin visa lắm


đợt đó mình đi tour  bên tugo á , thủ tục visa họ làm nhanh lẹ và rất chuyên nghiệp. xin 1 phát là đươc liền


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Em vừa mới  đi du lịch  tour qua Đức chơi và cảm thấy rất thích văn hoá ở đây,ở châu âu trong suy nghĩ người mẹ luôn là người trưởng thành trong khi Châu Á luôn là đứa trẻ. Đặc biệt ở Châu Âu xem con mình là 1 người bạn,Châu Á con cái sợ sệt cha, mẹ.Điều quan trọng nhất đối với em nói riêng và tất cả chị em phụ nữ chúng mình nói chung là ở Châu âu người ta rất yêu quý động vậy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Văn minh xanh sạch đẹp hơn thôi . Sống chỗ dơ nên nhìn nó đẹp.Đồ ăn khác khẩu vị 
Có mấy đồng cỏ kiểu trang trại với núi đồi sườn thoải nhìn thơ mộng đẹp 
Tóm lại là do bên kia sạch với "văn minh" gọn gàng hơn thôi 
Chơi thì k bằng mấy nước á đâu


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Châu âu nhiều cảnh sạch đẹp hơn, ko khí sạch hơn. Châu á thiên về trải nghiệm


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (31 Tháng mười 2018)

ko biết mấy mẹ s chứ e thấy đồ ăn ở châu âu ngon lắm


----------



## Queeni Quách (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> Em vừa mới  đi du lịch  tour qua Đức chơi và cảm thấy rất thích văn hoá ở đây,ở châu âu trong suy nghĩ người mẹ luôn là người trưởng thành trong khi Châu Á luôn là đứa trẻ. Đặc biệt ở Châu Âu xem con mình là 1 người bạn,Châu Á con cái sợ sệt cha, mẹ.Điều quan trọng nhất đối với em nói riêng và tất cả chị em phụ nữ chúng mình nói chung là ở Châu âu người ta rất yêu quý động vậy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tùy văn hóa mỗi nơi thôi e. châu âu họ có cách dạy con rất hay giúp con cái trưởng thành, mạnh mẽ ,tự mình quyết định  việc mình làm nhưng cũng có mặt ko tốt là làm v thì sau này con cái sẽ ít quan tâm đến gia đình, ít nhận được tình thương yêu của ba mẹ.còn châu á thì ngược lại nên ko thể nói cách dạy nào tốt hơn cách dạy nào được


----------



## Queeni Quách (31 Tháng mười 2018)

nhunguyen03217 đã viết:


> Theo em thì do nền văn hóa mỗi nước khác nhau, nên mình bị ảnh hưởng nhiều. Vậy nên bây giờ gia đình nào có điều kiện là cho con đi du học hết. Nhưng phải công nhận, mình đi rồi mới thấy cuộc sống bên đó văn minh mà mình còn lâu mới có thể theo được.


cho con cái đi du học hết xong làm bên đó luôn nên nước mình đâu còn người tài để phát triển nổi.giống như bị ăn cắp chất xám v.


----------



## Mai Thi (31 Tháng mười 2018)

so sánh thấy khập khiểng quá, mình thấy mỗi nơi mỗi khác, cũng có vẻ đẹp riêng của nó. như ở châu á có nhật hàn sing việt nam mình nữa nhiều nơi rất là đẹp đến nỗi mà tìm hết châu âu cũng chả có nơi  nào đẹp như v.


----------



## vodinhduy (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> cho e hỏi thử con chó mà chế đăng là loại j ý nhỉ  nhìn cưng qá


husky hay sao á


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> -Em rất thích được sống ở Châu Âu vì ở đây phụ nữ rất được bảo vệ và cưng chiều


đc bảo vệ thì ok tại bên đó luật pháp có rất nhiều điều luật bảo vệ phụ nữ chứ được cưng chiều thì chưa biết đâu nè .


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> ko biết mấy mẹ s chứ e thấy đồ ăn ở châu âu ngon lắm


em thì lại thích đồ ăn châu á hơn. dễ ăn hợp khẩu vị với gần gũi nữa


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng mười 2018)

vodinhduy đã viết:


> husky hay sao á


loại này nhìn cưng ghê.như chó sói v á))


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Ngọc Phương Nguyễn đã viết:


> Châu âu là 1 nơi rất tôn trọng phụ nữ và đàn ông rất là galang..


đàn ông châu á cũng ga lăng mà chế  bên châu âu đàn ông họ lịch thiệp thôi


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> cho con cái đi du học hết xong làm bên đó luôn nên nước mình đâu còn người tài để phát triển nổi.giống như bị ăn cắp chất xám v.


nhiều lúc cũng phải thông cảm cho họ . ở mà ko phát triển nổi thì phải đi thôi


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Lybetyn đã viết:


> Châu Âu đẹp quá


s bằng việt nam mình được nói chứ về cảnh đẹp mình thấy vn là đẹp nhất luôn á


----------



## vodinhduy (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Các chị cho em hỏi????các chị có biết tour châu âu nào giá rẻ mà đi ok không???EM CÁM ƠN....


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (31 Tháng mười 2018)

vodinhduy đã viết:


> Các chị cho em hỏi????các chị có biết tour châu âu nào giá rẻ mà đi ok không???EM CÁM ƠN....


inb mình nhé bạn


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> loại này nhìn cưng ghê.như chó sói v á))


thì nó là loài chó sói thuần  mà


----------



## Tuarts (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

có quá nhiều sự khác biệt


----------



## tomandjerry4 (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

châu á còn nhiều điểm chưa bằng châu âu đc


----------



## Heracare (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

ko biết 1 tour đi như này giá bao nhiêu tiền hả bạn


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

có quá nhiều sự khác biệt luôn


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Những hình ảnh đẹp quá, đôi khi mình lại thích đi Châu Á hơn


----------

